# Place spraybar in tank front?



## Remster (Nov 25, 2007)

In my 55g tank my intake is on the right (about a foot away from the heater, which is in the corner,I figured this would keep the temp more even througout the tank). My spraybar is to the left in a vertical position and the current pushes plants forward. If I place the spraybar along the top won't I have the same problem with vals and other tall plants (flowing forward). I've read about placing it in the front to push background plants upright but can't picture how to do that.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally like the look of vals flowing forward. If they are being pushed forward too much, then turning down the flow will help. Otherwise try placing the spraybar vertical on the side glass so that the flow is across the front of the tank.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, so it's good to place the spraybar verticle, on the front part of the tank so it flows throughout the whole tank? And how about the intake. I actually asked this question before, and I'll read up on it again xD forgot already 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/45052-location-filtration.html


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Where you put the spray bar or bars and the filter inlet or inlets depends on too many things for there to be a standard best arrangement. To start with, unless you buy more hose for your canister filter you are most likely limited by that hose length as to where you can locate the inlet and outlet. Then, you need to decide what looks best to you, and if you want mechanical parts up front for everyone to look at. Finally, it depends on the layout and growth pattern of the plants, which may change as they grow in and get pruned at various times. The goal is to get water circulation everywhere in the tank. And, one way to guess at whether you have that is to look at all of the leaves, and see if they all sway gently in the "breeze". This whole process is more art than science.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you have a picture? I don't really understand the description.


----------

